# Blocked package - python-updater

## mghi

Ciao Ragazzi, ho bisogno di un aiuto.. 

Sono un nuovo user di gentoo... Vorrei aggiornare un po' il sistema ma mi da qualche problema... prima di tutto Python fa un po' di conflitti...

```
# python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:    3.3

 * Active version of Python 2:       2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:       3.3

 * Globally supported Python ABIs in installed repositories:

 *   gentoo:                         2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   mozilla:                        2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   paddymac:                       2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   pentoo:                         2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   rainyday:                       2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   zugaina:                        2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   Adding to list: app-admin/webapp-config:0

 *   Adding to list: app-portage/gentoolkit:0

 *   Adding to list: app-text/gnome-doc-utils:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/chardet:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/cython:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/pygtksourceview:2

 *   Adding to list: dev-python/pyorbit:0

 *   Adding to list: media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop:0

 *   Adding to list: net-zope/zope-fixers:0

 *   Adding to list: net-zope/zope-interface:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-apps/file:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-devel/gdb:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-libs/libcap-ng:0

 *   Adding to list: x11-misc/alacarte:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going app-admin/webapp-config:0 app-portage/gentoolkit:0 app-text/gnome-doc-utils:0 dev-python/chardet:0 dev-python/cython:0 dev-python/pygtksourceview:2 dev-python/pyorbit:0 media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop:0 net-zope/zope-fixers:0 net-zope/zope-interface:0 sys-apps/file:0 sys-devel/gdb:0 sys-libs/libcap-ng:0 x11-misc/alacarte:0

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'rainyday'.

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 11 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/lzo-2.06:2  USE="-examples -static-libs" 570 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.38.0 [1.32.1] 1,198 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.3  USE="python -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2 [2.0.1:2] PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_5) (jython2_7) (pypy%*) (pypy2_0) (python2_6) (python2_7) (python3_2) (python3_3) (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-exec-0.3.1-r1 [0.3.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_5) (jython2_7) (pypy%*) (pypy2_0) (python2_6) (python2_7) (python3_2) (python3_3) (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.7] USE="-minizip* -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 558 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.8:0/16 [1.5.15:0/0] USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 865 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.17 [5.12-r1] USE="python zlib -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6% -python3_2%" 694 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 -python3_2*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/python-argparse-1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 -python3_2* (-pypy1_9%) (-python2_5%) (-python3_1%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cython-0.19.1 [0.16] USE="-doc {-test%} (-examples%) (-numpy%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python2_6% -python3_2%" 1,352 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0-r1 [2.24.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/chardet-2.2.1 [2.0.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6% -python3_2%" 177 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-zope/zope-fixers-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.8-r2 [0.3.0.7] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6% -python3_2%" 3,118 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-zope/zope-interface-3.8.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4  USE="svg xcb -doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3* -python2_6 -python3_2* (-python3_1%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.52-r1 [1.50.16-r4] USE="portage%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6% -python3_2%" 62 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1-r1:2 [2.10.1:2] USE="-doc (-debug%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop-0.3.8-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  r  U  ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5:0/44 [0.22.5:0/37] USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -qt4*" 1,478 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.38.2:2 [2.32.4-r1:2] USE="-debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils -xattr" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 8,447 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gdb-7.6.2 [7.5.1] USE="client nls python server zlib -expat -lzma% -multitarget {-test} -vanilla" 23,715 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.10.1:3 [2.30.5-r1:0] USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 414 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0 [1.32.1] USE="cairo%* -doctool {-test} (-doc%)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10-r1 [0.20.10] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-python/pygobject-3.10.2:3 [2.28.6-r53:2] USE="cairo threads -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 657 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/alacarte-3.10.0 [0.13.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 178 kB

[blocks B      ] <gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0 ("<gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.10.1)

Total: 28 packages (18 upgrades, 1 new, 2 in new slots, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 43,476 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/zlib:0

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libpng-1.6.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.15::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-video/mjpegtools-2.0.0-r3::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.5:0/0= required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.4.3::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (dev-lang/php-5.5.4::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/opencv-2.4.5::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (app-emulation/wine-1.6::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.34-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libpng:0/0= required by (app-text/poppler-0.22.5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.22.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.16:0/37=[xpdf-headers(+),cxx] required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2-r2::gentoo, installed)

    <app-text/poppler-0.24:0/37=[cxx,jpeg,lcms,tiff,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.34-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-python/pycairo:0

  (dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-)] required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.38.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.36:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

dev-libs/gobject-introspection:0

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.35.9 required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common:0

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.35.9 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.38.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.38.0 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_pypy2_0(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_pypy2_0(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-2.2.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python2_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_1(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.6.2-r2::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.5.3:3[introspection] required by (x11-misc/alacarte-3.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5 required by (gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

  (gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.12:0 required by (gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.30.2-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.11.1:0 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.27.92:0 required by (gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Inoltre:

```
# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2

  [3]   python3.3 *

```

Come faccio a risolvere?

Grazie dell'aiuto..  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *mghi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'rainyday'.
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

ti consiglio di incominciare da queste cose. soprattutto le news 'gentoo'. ci potrebbero essere indicazioni utili su come risolvere parte dei tuoi problemi.

poi, prima del python-updater, proverei con

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

ad aggiornare i pacchetti, può essere che un po' dei conflitti che vedi vengano risolti.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *mghi wrote:*   11 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating ...

 concordo, sottolineo che è indispensabile ed aggiungo: non è che hai un  *make.conf wrote:*   

> USE="... -* ..."

  od hai cambiato profilo?

Il python 3.2 praticamente è deprecatosarebbero da rivedere le impostazioni di emerge.

----------

## mghi

Ciao ragazzi, grazie delle risposte.

Intanto vi posso dire che dovrei aver risolto con python, semplicemente avendogli tolto la mask e lanciato emerge python.

Però rimangono alcuni blocchi su dei pacchetti

dando il comando emerge -DuNav world:

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 484 packages (282 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 140 new, 39 in new slots, 21 reinstalls, 9 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 2,139,561 kB
> 
> Conflict: 29 blocks
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> ...

 

Il mio /etc/portage/make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j2"
> ...

 

Ovviamente ho dato un occhio alle eselect news, ma non c'era nulla che mi riguardava.

Come posso ovviare alle dipendenze dei pacchetti vecchi che compaiono negli errori?

Grazie

----------

## Onip

 *mghi wrote:*   

> Total: 484 packages (282 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 140 new, 39 in new slots, 21 reinstalls, 9 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 2,139,561 kB
> 
> Conflict: 29 blocks

 

io, fossi in te, valutereri l'opzione di salvarti dati e configurazioni varie e re-installare da capo.

Immagino, comunque, che si possa risolvere tutto, e, in questo caso, ti consiglio di affrontare un conflitto alla volta.

sicuramente partire avendo l'ultima stabile di emerge

```
# emerge -1uav sys-apps/portage
```

poi, ad esempio, per media-libs/libpng cerca, leggendo gli ebuild, di vedere come  e perchè la versione 1.5 è richiesta e vedi se la 1.6 soddisfa comunque i requisiti: a volte capita ed è "colpa" di portage che si incarta.

infine controlla bene le news: sicuramente per ruby-1.8 e xcb-proto ricordo ci fosse qualcosa di importante.

infine leggi bene l'output. Il problema di openssl è specificato chiaramente: openssl e openssh vogliono la USE bindist abilitata o disabilitata allo stesso modo e telepathy-gabble lo vuole senza: disabilitala per tutti.

p.s. le use con le parentesi tonde in make.conf non ci vanno

----------

